# SS 07.09.13 - Schubert #9 "The Great"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know what happened to Bix  
But special thanks to Mika for posting last week, I figured I would help out and post it this week until Bix returns.

Continuing on the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

*Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony # 9 'The Great' in C Major, D. 944

1. Andante - Allegro Ma Non Troppo
2. Andante con moto
3. Scherzo. Allegro Vivace
4. Finale. Allegro Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This Saturday I will be listening to:

View attachment 24323


Charles Munch & The Boston Symphony


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I don't know what happened to Bix


He's been going through some health issues, and is taking some time off last I heard. I think he would be proud to know that people are continuing this tradition.

I'll be listening to Tennstedt/London Philharmonic.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> He's been going through some health issues, and is taking some time off last I heard. I think he would be proud to know that people are continuing this tradition.
> 
> I'll be listening to Tennstedt/London Philharmonic.


Sorry to hear that.  I hope he feels better soon. Thanks for continuing to participate Mahlerian. I fully intend to carry on and make it through all 150 of TC's Most Recommended Symphonies. I really do look forward to it each week.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Harnoncourt & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vienna Philharmonic - Istvan Kertesz


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I have Gardiner lined-up with the Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon.

I still don't know this symphony very well but my early impressions were that I enjoy the inner movements a great deal, especially the andante.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I've only listened to the Szell/Cleveland Orch. (dozens of times). I prefer the "explosive ending" versions, not the _softer_ resolution (e.g. Solti's version).

But I'll take Bohm/Weiner Phil. this week.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I've listened to Sawallisch with Staatskapelle Dresden. Still amazes me that this was his 944th numbered piece.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

As I'm listening to this, I'm reminded that, IMO, of all the non-Beethoven symphonies, this is the one that sounds to me the most Beethovian. More lyrical, to be sure, but definitely reminds me of LvB's 7th.

Schumann referred to its "heavenly length" when he discovered it. I have no comment on that. It always manages to tire me out, but that isn't so much its length as its unremitting power. Even the slow movement, much like the slow movement of the "Unfinished" just pounds the listener.

Kertesz does a very nice job, IMO, in every area here (at least through the 3rd movement, which I'm listening to right now). The orchestra sounds rich and sure-footed. The tempos are nicely judged. He is careful to slow up for the second subject of the exposition in the 1st movement, which some conductors fail to do, I've noticed (thus ruining the balance).

Listening to the last movement now. If anyone ever asks me for a recommended version of this work, I wouldn't hestitate to recommend this one. Kertesz makes all the right choices as far as I'm concerned, and the orchestra can't be faulted (even if not HIP).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the slow movement - it evokes taking long strides in the clear Alpine air.

Mackerras/Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Tennstedt was excellent in his Bruckner and Mahler, so it's not surprising that his reading of the Schubert Ninth is lyrical but weighty. He keeps an excellent pace that is exciting in the fast movements and moves steadily in the slow one, which could otherwise get bogged down by its inherent repetitions.

He does not take the exposition repeats of the first and fourth movements, nor the repeat of the second halves of the trio and scherzo, which cuts the length down to a very lean 50 minutes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I will join this time - it's been ages since I listened to this symphony.
Neville Marriner (Conductor), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Philips.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Am not at home but would usually take Mengelberg, Abendroth, Furtwängler/DG or Kertesz, but I agree that Münch is good too. 

Have also got Toscanini, Szell, and a couple more. 

Got rid of Thomas Schippers on Turnabout, but it was actually a fine performance as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Bought this when it was like $4 on amazon...so that's what I got


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Bought this because of this project. Never heard any Schubert symphonies before this. Very much like LvB. Liked slow movements also, but nothing against the faster ones. Need to listen this second time,maybe something from youtube.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I listened to Charles Munch yesterday and it's definitely one of my favorite recordings for this symphony. This recording is just so energetic and exciting. I love it!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Version: ASMF/Marriner (Philips).

I had not listened to this symphony in over 15 years, and I was curious whether time would have changed my original judgement (Good, but no match at all for the 8th). While listening I remembered a quote (no idea who it was): "Schubert's 8th is the first great romantic symphony, and his 9th the last great classical symphony". There is some truth in that, and it goes a long way to explain my absolute love for the 8th, and my less outspoken appreciation of the 9th. The first movement (16 minutes in this version - all four movements clock in at about 15-16 min) does outstay its welcome (mind you, that is coming from a fan of Mahler and Bruckner). The more melodious slow movement is far more to my taste, as is the rhythmic scherzo (the first movement in which I immediately recognized several melody lines from previous listens so long ago). The final movement has beautiful moments and moments where I start looking at the clock once more. All in all, I have no reason to change my original view. The 8th is fabulous and totally perfect in its unfinished form, and is for me one of the best works of all time (what I call "hors concours" in my blog). The 9th I would qualify as "important" - if I had to start all over again with my CD collection, I would most likely want it [mainly for the two middle movements].

The playing on this CD is good as far as I can judge, the recording (an early digital one from 1984) clean if perhaps a tad less well defined than more modern ones.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The lively Münch-recording is on you-t 




Abendroth is especially original - if typically sketchy - in the Scherzo: 




Furtwängler 1953/DG is on you-t too (there are at least 3 different Furtwängler recordings there), whereas the various Mengelberg´s currently aren´t.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> I listened to Charles Munch yesterday and it's definitely one of my favorite recordings for this symphony. This recording is just so energetic and exciting. I love it!


Never heard this symphony before that I know of, I'm going to with the Munch.


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

I find I have too many good recording to mention but I recently stumbled upon this: 

Schubert Symphony No.9 in C Major "The Great" D.944
Heinz Rögner conducting the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra. Absolutely Fabulous. Objectively the tempos are slow but in listening I don't think 'slow' I think 'grandeur'. Rögner captures the majesty of the work.

It is a Japanese LP pressing on the Denon Label pressed in 1979. Although it is 33 rpm the LP is over four sides and is well pressed - as I find most Japanese LPs to be. So for now at least this is my favourite 'Great C Major'.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Josef Krips with the London Symphonic Orchestra* is my preferred version. Second would be, Furtwangler with the BPO.






I love Schubert's Ninth. I live, I breathe, every musical fiber of it. It is the only piece of orchestral music that clicked on me by the first listening and is considered one of the finest symphonies written. . It's magical and its wondrous. It represents a life affirming journey from earth to heaven, it moved me every time I hear it. It's one of the music that I treasure and is the culmination of Schubert's orchestral writing. If I die today, I will bring Schubert's Ninth in my grave. It's a way to life when death is near. ^_^

Nice read:

http://home.moravian.edu/users/music/mecat01/schubert/


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> *Josef Krips with the London Symphonic Orchestra* is my preferred version. Second would be, Furtwangler with the BPO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this article, it's very interesting to read.


----------

